# 12 Volt Trigger Advice



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I just bought an Emotiva XPA-5 and intended to use my Harmony remote to turn it on and off. However, I have now learnt that you need a 12v trigger to do this. Unfortunately my Yamaha RX-V1000 receiver does not have one.

Are there after market solutions, ie can I buy an independent 12v trigger and control it from my Harmony remote with the cord going into the Emotiva Amp to turn it on?

Or is there another solution?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if the Yamaha has switched outlets on the back you can buy a 12v wal-wort and use that to trigger the amp on.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Tony,

No does not look like it.

What I was thinking was, is there an independent remote controlled 12v trigger device that would plug into the a/c power and could be activated by by harmony remote with the trigger cable going into the amp.

So what I would do is simply include the 12v trigger in each activity in my harmony so when I fired up say the DVD activity, it would turn the dvd, TV, receiver, 12v trigger (which would activate the amp).

So in this example the 12v trigger is a completely independent device to the receiver, because my receiver does not have the outputs for it.

Thanks


Mark


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Tony,

My mistake, there is a switched a/c outlet on the back of the receiver 100w max. So what you are saying is the get an a/c adaptor rated at 12v, plug it into the Yamaha and then take the 12 v cable to the amp?


Thanks


Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that would be what I am saying or this would work.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

organm said:


> Tony,
> 
> My mistake, there is a switched a/c outlet on the back of the receiver 100w max. So what you are saying is the get an a/c adaptor rated at 12v, plug it into the Yamaha and then take the 12 v cable to the amp?


Yes. so that when the receiver turns on it sends power to the 12v power adapter which then sends 12v power to the amp to trigger it on.

the only tricky part (depending on your experience) is putting a plug onto the 12V power to plug into the amp.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

That Belkin device is pretty cool. Can you use universal remotes with it? I read some of the literature and reviews and could not tell.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Tony,

The A/c device works like a treat. Came with multiple adaptors and only cost $20.

Thanks for the help on this one.



Mark


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are in need of a power conditioner, many of them have a 12V source for triggering components. Some also have their own triggering methods, like plugging into that switched AC outlet on the back of the receiver to trigger the power amps. My Monster 5000 did this and it worked pretty well.

It's more expensive, but if you need one anyway, it's worth looking at.


----------

